
Microsoft said to block ability to boot straight to desktop in Windows 8 - cooldeal
http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-said-to-block-ability-to-boot-straight-to-desktop-in-windows-8-7000002219/
======
larsberg
What would be utterly hilarious is if the people internally at Microsoft were
all using it with the "boot to desktop" setting turned on right up until RTM,
ensuring they got no dogfooding of the Metro experience.

Because that's exactly what happened with Vista. Both the secure desktop
switching and Aero desktop were turned off by default on both internal builds
and those installed from the IT servers up until the final RTM version was
released. And so they got no internal dogfood or complaints, other than from
the testers...

~~~
bntly
Sorry - Don't you mean "Windows 8 style UI experience" ?

... I Hope they are trying to lower expectations so we're all blown away by
how good Windows 8 really is compared to all the bad press. Either that or
their own koolaid has gotten much much sweeter.

